# Segmented - Gisi Style



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2016)

Shoulder was finally feeling good enough to do something in the shop today and one of the things I did was finish this pen up.

This is a Gisi style segmented blank that was made by @Jerry B - Jerry has been making them has had them available in some of the Pen Turning groups on Facebook. We ended up in a trade and he made this set of blanks for me. This is a pen for my personal collection and I can't wait to ink it up and start using it.

Materials in the blank are Thuya Burl, Roble Burl, Wenge, and plastic segmenting sheets.
Components are a George Fountain Pen in Antique Silver from Classic Nib. Upgraded the nib to a Bock Fine.
Satin CA finish topped with Renaissance Wax.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10 | Useful 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 19, 2016)

Matt- Fine job on the turn. Man O Man is that a gorgeous blank

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2016)

Handsome pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man O Man is that a gorgeous blank



That it is! I've been starting at it for almost two months, waiting for the day I could get it finished up! Now I need to find an excuse to see about getting another set from Jerry!


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2016)

Super awesome cool Matt!! Glad you're feeling better! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Glad you're feeling better!



Thanks! I'm nowhere near 100% yet, but the doctor told me that, when I was feeling up to it, that small projects in the shop would actually be good to exercise my shoulder and help it heal. I've been going nuts being out of the shop!


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 19, 2016)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Very impressive looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2016)

Top notch all the way Sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Outstanding. I've seen those blanks he does. Very cool. 
Nicely done Matt....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks well turned and finished from here.
Too busy for my liking.

Les


----------



## Jerry B (Feb 23, 2016)

well done Matt, fine looking pen, glad you're finally well enough to turn a little bit 
I do see a couple "small issues" , I'll tell you about them later so you don't make the same mistake again in the future ........
next time you're cleaning out the excess wood stash again, we can make another trade so you can get another 1-2 blanks
Very surprised the wife didn't take possession of this pen like she's done with all the others 

going looney tunes here personally, not being able to turn myself ........ making these blanks are the only thing keeping me in a semi-sane state of mind

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> well done Matt, fine looking pen, glad you're finally well enough to turn a little bit
> I do see a couple "small issues" , I'll tell you about them later so you don't make the same mistake again in the future ........
> next time you're cleaning out the excess wood stash again, we can make another trade so you can get another 1-2 blanks
> Very surprised the wife didn't take possession of this pen like she's done with all the others
> ...



I'm glad you're at least able to make these blanks, since you can't turn right now - hopefully, in time, you'll be back to turning, with The Boss in charge of the shop.

Yes, please do tell me what you're seeing - either here or in a message. I can point out a few issues I know for certain:

1. Assembling the pen is a fine time to find out that my chuck has runout issues, causing it to not drill straight... Hadn't realized a problem with runout with it before, but I checked it with a known straight/machined rod and you can see the runout. So, now I've got to see how I can take care of runout issues with my Oneway Talon chuck.

2. Also, the cap portion blew out on me while drilling - I has just a hair short of being through the end with the diagonals. I got distracted by someone right as I was about to back the bit out, lost track for a few moments, the bit sat in there long enough toget too warm and soften the yellow/black segmenting layers and that layer, along with a little bit of the wood around it, came apart. It was at a point where I had just barely drilled enough for the tube length, but wasn't all the way through yet. Some 30 minute epoxy, slid the tube in the small piece from the end, then slid the larger piece on, and clamped real good. In person it's nearly impossible to see the repair, unless you know what to look for. It didn't allow the tube to be positioned exactly where it should be - but I'm thankful I was able to save the blank! I compensated for the off tube position in the upper portion when I glued in the lower portion and glued it in to the point where the two bands at the center were the same width. Man did I feel like a schmuck when that happened... I made certain there was no one around to distract me when I drilled the lower portion.

Yes, I'm surprised she didn't take possession of it either! She really likes it too. She did steal it out of my pocket for a short while yesterday to write with. I most certainly would trade again sometime for a couple more sets of blanks!


----------

